# Giggahivaleah Naromihiatchi



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Anybody heard his sublime 731st symphony? He wasn't doing so well Symphonies 609-688, but really picked it up after the car accident when he wrote Symphony 710 during the ambulance ride to the hospital.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

Didn't he write the Opus Clavicembalisticum?

Oh wait, that was Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji. My mistake.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Curiosity said:


> Didn't he write the Opus Clavicembalisticum?
> 
> Oh wait, that was Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji. My mistake.


Is that his full name? I know him only as "Sorabji the Naromihiatchi-imitating hack".

Naromihiatchi's original work, _Opus Clavicembalisticalabalooyeomfgleejhofann- teehillaryclintoneecalicum_ is far superior, and almost 4 hours longer.


----------

